# soxmuscle 101



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2009)

For the last year or two, my sole goal has been to improve the main compound lifts.  It took me from HIT, to Westside, to just your basic Push/Pull/Legs with a focus on the Bench Press, Military Press (for a while, Push Press), and Weighted Dips on Push days.. Weighted Chins and Barbell Rows on Pull days.. and Squats and Deadlifts on Leg days.

Over the past year, I've benched over 250 (have to look back at my books to see exactly the weight, I think 255 though), overhead pressed 150 pounds, deadlifted 475 pounds, squatted 400 pounds, weighted chin-upped 150 pounds and barbell row'ed 275 for a single.

Over this time, I've spent several hours in the gym and while I loved doing it and will continue to invest my heart and soul into it down the road (that I'm sure of), I want to go back to the basics, work on form, improve my endurance, be able to do the reps with a nice tempo, keep track of my rest intervals and basically everything that a "bodybuilding" routine is comprised of.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2009)

*Quads, Biceps*

  Squats – 5 sets/8 reps
  Leg Press – 4 sets/10 reps
  Barbell Step-ups – 4 sets/10 reps
  Hammer Strength Leg Extension – 3 sets/12 reps
  Barbell Curls – 4 sets/8 reps
  Hammer Curls – 4 sets/10 reps
  Cable Curls – 2 sets/12 reps

*Chest*

  Bench Press – 5 sets/8 reps
  BB Decline – 4 sets/8 reps
  DB Incline – 4 sets/10 reps
  Incline Cable Flies – 2 sets/12 reps
  Decline Cable Flies – 2 sets/12 reps
  (1)Push ups to failure

*Back*

  Weighted Chins – 5 sets/8 reps
  Barbell Rows – 5 sets/8 reps
  Lat Pulldown – 4 sets/10 reps
  DB Rows – 4 sets/10 reps

*Shoulders, Triceps*

  Standing Barbell Press (locked knees) – 5 sets/8 reps
  DB Shoulder Press – 5 sets/10 reps
  Weighted Dips – 5 sets/8 reps
  BB Skullcrushers – 4 sets/10 reps
  DB Lateral Raise – 3 sets/12 reps
  DB Tate Presses – 3 sets/12 reps

*Hamstrings, Traps, Calves, Forearms*

  SLDL – 5 sets/8 reps
  Good Mornings – 4 sets/10 reps
  Leg Curl – 4 sets/10 reps
  Leg Press Calves – 4 sets/10 reps
  HS Forearm Machine – 3 sets/10 reps


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2009)

This is a quick outline of my routine.  Sets, reps and exercises will differ and I guarantee that.

I will take rest days whenever I deem fit as that seems to be the best way to work it into my schedule.

This seems like a routine that I can have fun doing while being in the gym for only 30-60 minutes per session.

For whatever reason, I just enjoy working out which makes rest days hard for me.  Outside of days that I'm hungover, I pretty much always do some sort of exercise whether that be throwing the baseball, playing basketball, going canoeing, playing golf, swimming, or something in between.

I will be taking Gaspari's Nutrition SizeOn and have a jug of the same company's SuperPump 250 for days where I need a jolt.

My diet isn't exceptional; for instance, the other day (probably a main reason for why I'm changing my routine up) I went to Steak & Shake and after they messed up on my Milk Shake order, I ended up having two Fresco Melts, a strawberry banana side-by-side and a chocolate banana side-by-side all in the same sitting.  Go ahead, calculate it, I'm pretty certain it's over 3,000 calories for that meal.  At this point in time, I can go out to Steak & Shake and gorge myself because the only way I seem to gain any weight is by doing just that.  With that said, I try to eat as healthy as possible without it completely effecting my life. If my friend wants Chipotle, I'll go.  If my girlfriend wants to order chinese, I'll order chinese.  The key though is not messing around in those other meals so that you're able to enjoy a "not so good" meal when the time comes.

Typically, I'll start my day with 2 whole eggs and four whites w/ fat free cheddar cheese and either 3 pieces of Ezekiel toast w/ natty peanut butter or oatmeal/kashi go lean crunch.

Milk, chocolate whey post workout.

Turkey or tuna sandwhich with a slice of swiss on Ezekiel bread w/ a salad for lunch.

Steak/chicken/turkey/4% ground sirloin as the meat, brown rice/sweet potatoes/regular potatoes for the carb, and a salad/broccoli/some other vegetable for dinner.

In between I snack on natural peanut butter, cottage cheese w/ light n fit yogurt, kashi go lean crunch, fruit, vegetables.. you name it.

What else.. oh yea, get me a fucking job!


----------



## katt (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice to see you back Sox!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2009)




----------

